# 65 Tri Power main jets........



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

I never checked my center carbs main jets until today....Its been way fat, plugs look like its burning coal.....Mike's carb parts has some great info and parts, looks like it should be 51 to 55s......it had 64s.....I ordered a kit and some new jets so that should clean things up a bit......Just wanted to know what you other Tri Power guys are running for main jets in your cars......I'll be going to 55s for now.........


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi bootleggerjim,

According to the Pontiac Tripower guys (John & Mike) Pontiac Tripower , the OEM jets should be .063 for the center carb and .068 for the end carbs. That is what I run in my Tripower. I have an OEM 068 cam.

You may want to check you air / fuel mixture setting and your float levels.


----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi bootleggerjim,
> 
> According to the Pontiac Tripower guys (John & Mike) Pontiac Tripower , the OEM jets should be .063 for the center carb and .068 for the end carbs. That is what I run in my Tripower. I have an OEM 068 cam.
> 
> You may want to check you air / fuel mixture setting and your float levels.


All my float levels are right...the info I got from Mike's carb page was for carb part number, might not be correct, I didn't find any jet info on Pontiac Tripower but will look again....thanks to......


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

You may want to call John or Mike at Pontiac Tripower. The are very willing to help you work through your issues.

The correct center carb number for a 65 Tripower Manual Trans is 7025175, for an AT it’s 7025177. The front is 7024178 and the rear is 7024179, same whether MT or AT.


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yep - Mike could tell you what it should be without even thinking about it.
Shoot him an email at [email protected] and he'll get right back to you.


----------

